

It Is Impossible to Believe How Mindblowing These Amazing New Jobs Are - brianmackey
https://medium.com/message/it-is-impossible-to-believe-how-mindblowing-these-amazing-new-jobs-are-abf5f3fb39e9

======
Jemaclus
I... I'm not sure what I expected, but that was brilliant.

------
danelectro
Hey, John Henry is in my family tree!

------
anigbrowl
:-D

